# [SOLVED] HALd nie startuje

## Miniopl

Witam

Wczoraj, może przedwczoraj, w trakcie emerge -uav world zainstalowała mi się nowsza wersja HAL-a. Niestety są z nim pewne problemy -- podczas startu z init.d wyświetla 2 czerwone wykrzykniki i wydaje się nie działa.

Po zmianie na VERBOSE="yes" w /etc/conf.d/hald:

```
$ tail -n 9 /var/log/messages 

Jul 27 16:41:20 pingwin hald[3843]: 16:41:20.258 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9

Jul 27 16:41:20 pingwin hald[3843]: 16:41:20.259 [I] hald.c:542: Will daemonize

Jul 27 16:41:20 pingwin hald[3843]: 16:41:20.259 [I] hald.c:543: Becoming a daemon

Jul 27 16:41:20 pingwin hald[3844]: 16:41:20.261 [I] hald_dbus.c:4807: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-MLxnEkEmrr,guid=dcb046084ab0579af936f70046aa2030

Jul 27 16:41:20 pingwin hald[3844]: 16:41:20.268 [I] hald_runner.c:299: Runner has pid 3845

Jul 27 16:41:20 pingwin hald[3844]: 16:41:20.269 [W] ci-tracker.c:200: Could not get uid for connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner Could not get UID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name

Jul 27 16:41:20 pingwin hald[3844]: 16:41:20.270 [E] hald_dbus.c:4462: Cannot get caller info for org.freedesktop.DBus

Jul 27 16:41:20 pingwin hald[3844]: 16:41:20.270 [I] hald_runner.c:180: runner connection is 0x8097538

Jul 27 16:41:20 pingwin hald[3844]: 16:41:20.272 [I] mmap_cache.c:251: cache mtime is 1185552173
```

Gdy jako root robię

```
$ hald --daemon=yes --verbose=yes

16:42:41.195 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9

16:42:41.195 [I] hald.c:542: Will daemonize

16:42:41.196 [I] hald.c:543: Becoming a daemon

$
```

Chyba działa (mogę pisać nowe polecenia), jednak w tablicy ps nie ma odpowiedniego procesu.

Wtedy też /etc/init.d/hald start nie wyświetla dwóch znaków wykrzyknienia a po prostu wisi:

```
/etc/init.d/hald start

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...
```

po przerwaniu ctrl+c dostaję dodatkowo 

```
ERROR:  hald caught an interrupt
```

```
tail -n 10 /var/log/messages 

Jul 27 16:43:53 pingwin hald[3896]: 16:43:53.236 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9

Jul 27 16:43:53 pingwin hald[3896]: 16:43:53.236 [I] hald.c:542: Will daemonize

Jul 27 16:43:53 pingwin hald[3896]: 16:43:53.237 [I] hald.c:543: Becoming a daemon

Jul 27 16:43:53 pingwin hald[3897]: 16:43:53.238 [I] hald_dbus.c:4807: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-mdHWIDwGUe,guid=54eb0b84af0f7a1e4df4560046aa20c9

Jul 27 16:43:53 pingwin hald[3897]: 16:43:53.243 [I] hald_runner.c:299: Runner has pid 3898

Jul 27 16:43:53 pingwin hald[3897]: 16:43:53.244 [W] ci-tracker.c:200: Could not get uid for connection: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner Could not get UID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name

Jul 27 16:43:53 pingwin hald[3897]: 16:43:53.244 [E] hald_dbus.c:4462: Cannot get caller info for org.freedesktop.DBus

Jul 27 16:43:53 pingwin hald[3897]: 16:43:53.244 [I] hald_runner.c:180: runner connection is 0x8097538

Jul 27 16:43:53 pingwin hald[3897]: 16:43:53.246 [I] mmap_cache.c:251: cache mtime is 1185552173

Jul 27 16:46:29 pingwin rc-scripts: ERROR:  hald caught an interrupt
```

Robiłem emerge -Dav dbus hal -- zaktualizowało kilka paczek, jednak nic nie pomogło.

HAL-a właściwie nie używam (chyba że o tym nie wiem, ale do tej pory żaden program nie narzekał), jednak niepokoi mnie zaistniała sytuacja. Będę wdzięczny za wszelką pomoc.

HAL w wersji 0.5.9 a dbus  1.0.2.Last edited by Miniopl on Sun Jul 29, 2007 11:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Miniopl

Ależ proszę:

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 27 Jul 2007 01:47:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X alsa apm arts bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran ftp gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack javascript jpeg kde ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session slang spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## ChRisiu

 *Miniopl wrote:*   

> Ależ proszę:
> 
> ```
> $ emerge --info
> 
> ...

 

spróbuj przekompilować HAL'a z 'bezpiecznymi' flagami:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp"
```

mi pomogło   :Smile: 

----------

## Miniopl

Okazało się, że HAL nie startuje gdyz w kernelu nie było włączonej obsługi inotify.

Przy instalacji informował o tym po sprawdzeniu źródeł kernela, jednak nigdy nie patrzę na kompilację, więc za każdym razem mi to umykało.

Przekompilowałem jajko zaznaczając opcję ,,Inotify support for userspace" w ,,File systems", przy okazji aktualizując do 2.6.21-r4 i działa. Teraz dla odmiany nie startuje firewall, z czym właśnie walczę  :Wink:  .

----------

